# DH's side's genetic history of boys overwhelming...



## mummyfin

I have a four year old boy - which is exactly what I was hoping for with that pregnancy - and I'm really hoping this one's a girl, as ideally I'd like to stop at two kids.

However, DH's father had seven boys and only one girl (All his other boys are only DH's half brothers and he doesn't speak to his dad) so I'm paranoid DH is going to be very prone to boys too since it's his sperm that decides the gender :wacko:

Does anyone else have any experience of grandfathers with lots of one gender kids, who's sons had the opposite gender? Does it have any bearing on things at all? My dad was one of two boys and he had three girls and no boys, so fingers crossed, but seven boys and only one girl is a pretty scary genetic history to break... I think one of DH's father's other sons has one little boy.

x o x o


----------



## mummyfin

also, thinking about it, my dad's brother had two daughters too, so maybe it doesn't matter? I just can't believe that 7:1 ratio! :wacko:

x o x o


----------



## TFSGirl

My dad was one of 4 boys, His father was one of 5 boys, all of my uncles had boys, and then my dad had a girl. Then one of his brothers alos had a girl (MANY years after I was born). You just can't control these things. My mom's side was the opposite, and it was actually that my grandmother's body rejected only male fetuses.... no one is sure why....


----------



## Blondy27

My dh's gran had 3 boys and a girl, pretty definite you're going to carry on your family name right?! nope, all her sons have only daughters (6 between them) and her daughter is the only one with 2 boys (my dh and his brother), and we are the only ones with babies and we've got 2 girls (though I think that's mainly down to my family history, everyone has at least one girl). So it can happen x


----------



## jenniferttc1

They say its not genetic and men have equal amout of girl and boy sperm, but I don't believe that for a second! My husband's side is full of boys, have not had a girl in over 50 years!! So I don't get my heart set on girls at all. Thankfully I want all boys now :)


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

My husband's mom and dad TOGETHER have two boys. His mom had 2 more boys. His dad had another boy, and a daughter (and apparently one other son we just found out about). So in total my husband has 4 brothers and 1 sister. So 5 boys and 1 girl. O_O

Fast forward to THEIR children. The daughter has a son. All the rest who have kids have girls!!! Two of his brothers have 2 girls each, the other brother has one girl. 

We have 2 boys. >_<!!!! I always joke that I picked the wrong brother lol.

My dad has 3 girls one boy. So myself and 2 sister's, and I have a brother. 

My mom has 3 daughters and 2 son's.

Two marriages there, but between my parents they have 5 daughters and two sons. 

My oldest brother and sister (NOT RELATED!!!!), have one son and one daughter together. 

My dad's other daughter has two daughters. 

My brother has a son and daughter.

Another sister has 1 son. 

Again, I have 2 boys!

I JUST WANT A FREAKIN' DAUGHTER!!!! 

I think it's really just the luck of the draw so to speak lol.


----------



## Soccergurl3

In my husbands side there are a total of 22 boys in the last 3 generations and 2 adopted girls so I am pretty sure that there will be another boy joining my DS :)


----------



## pinkribbon

My OH has 3 brothers and we also have a son, his grandfather also had about 4 brothers. I have a boy and don't know the sex of the next. I have no idea but interested!


----------



## TFSGirl

My best friend's family is all girls. Her mom has 2 sisters and 1 brother, then my bf is one of 4 girls, and The oldest of those has 2 girls, the next oldest has 2 girls (twins) plus 2 step daughters, the third oldest has a girl.... my bf has no kids yet. Her mom's sister has 2 girls as well. Girls everywhere.


----------



## LittleLady04

My maternal Grandmother was one of 3 girls, she went onto have 3 sons and a daughter (my Mum)

My paternal Grandmother has 5 brothers, she went onto have 2 sons

My paternal Grandfather has 2 brothers and a sister

My Mum and Dad had myself and my brother

My OH's paternal Grandmother had 3 boys and a girl

One of her sons had 3 boys and a girl, her DD had 3 boys and a girl and OH's Dad had 3 boys.

We have 3 girls, I want a BOY!!


----------



## Liesje

Having girls is easy (in theory). Male sperm have a lifespan of 2 hours. Female can live up to a week (or more? who knows?). You just have to not have sex within 2 hours of ovulation so the male sperm have nowhere to go and you're all set! lol (I'm aware there is more involved than that, but just a suggestion)


----------



## JasperJoe

My husbands family is all boys, we had 3 boys and now pregnant with our first girl so I think it can happen, FX for you xx


----------



## TFSGirl

Liesje said:


> Having girls is easy (in theory). Male sperm have a lifespan of 2 hours. Female can live up to a week (or more? who knows?). You just have to not have sex within 2 hours of ovulation so the male sperm have nowhere to go and you're all set! lol (I'm aware there is more involved than that, but just a suggestion)

While female sperm DO live longer in general than male sperm, the lifespan of a male sperm is not 2 hours. It is roughly 24-72 hours (1-3 days), while a female sperm can live up to about 5 days. (This is all referring to sperm that have made it further than the vaginal canal by the way, as the vagina is quite acidic and kills all sperm quite quickly, especially if the woman is not at her ovulation time).

Anyway.


----------



## Liesje

TFSGirl said:


> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> Having girls is easy (in theory). Male sperm have a lifespan of 2 hours. Female can live up to a week (or more? who knows?). You just have to not have sex within 2 hours of ovulation so the male sperm have nowhere to go and you're all set! lol (I'm aware there is more involved than that, but just a suggestion)
> 
> While female sperm DO live longer in general than male sperm, the lifespan of a male sperm is not 2 hours. It is roughly 24-72 hours (1-3 days), while a female sperm can live up to about 5 days. (This is all referring to sperm that have made it further than the vaginal canal by the way, as the vagina is quite acidic and kills all sperm quite quickly, especially if the woman is not at her ovulation time).
> 
> Anyway.Click to expand...

Oops. Sorry.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Ive never ever heard of that :/
My nan had 11 brothers and 1 sister my nan went on to have 2 boys and my dad had 1 of each.
My mum had boy,boy,girl,boy my mums twin sister also had boy,boy,girl,boy.
I always seem to find the pattern is similar to you mothers thats what its like in our family. x


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I wish it was similar to the mother. She had boy, girl, girl, boy girl..


----------



## fides

- DH is one of 7 sons (no daughters)
- His father was one of 8 sons (no daughters)
- His mother was the only daughter out of 4 kids
- My mom was the only daughter out of 8 kids
- My dad had 2 brothers and 2 sisters, so there is a bit of hope there


I really, really, really wanted to have a girl some day. I am thankful that i am able to have healthy children, but i don't want a bunch of boys. Expecting healthy baby boy #2, and don't want to keep up the trend of boys-only on my husband's side - that's part of why I was a bit disappointed to find out bun in the oven is another boy. I don't have much hope at this point for a daughter, so I should just be happy to have any kids, right? I don't know.


----------



## jenniferttc1

Liesje said:


> TFSGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liesje said:
> 
> 
> Having girls is easy (in theory). Male sperm have a lifespan of 2 hours. Female can live up to a week (or more? who knows?). You just have to not have sex within 2 hours of ovulation so the male sperm have nowhere to go and you're all set! lol (I'm aware there is more involved than that, but just a suggestion)
> 
> While female sperm DO live longer in general than male sperm, the lifespan of a male sperm is not 2 hours. It is roughly 24-72 hours (1-3 days), while a female sperm can live up to about 5 days. (This is all referring to sperm that have made it further than the vaginal canal by the way, as the vagina is quite acidic and kills all sperm quite quickly, especially if the woman is not at her ovulation time).
> 
> Anyway.Click to expand...
> 
> Oops. Sorry.Click to expand...

I think male sperm are faster too, could be wrong. But I've always thought boys were easier to reproduce, everyone has boys it seems! I'd personally love another boy though, but for my husbands sake I hope I can give him a daughter. But with his family history I don't see it happeing. My family is all girls, but his is literally all boys, not a single girl in over 50 years


----------



## mummyfin

I wish it was the egg that decided gender and not sperm, my side's all girls!

x o x o


----------

